# Havanese Forum 2013 Autumn Photo Contest



## Administrator

Hey everyone,

Hope you're all doing well and enjoying your Autumn wherever you are (provided wherever you are has Autumn).

*This is the official thread for our 2013 Autumn Photo Contest. Here are the rules:
*
1. Members can only submit ONE image so make it count. If you have more than one dog, you are still only allowed ONE image. If you submit more than ONE image, we will only take into consideration the first image you submit.

2. Members can vote for ONE image when it comes time to voting.

3. Images should have to be in line with the Autumn theme so it can include Halloween costumes of your dog.

4. Images that are heavily photoshopped will NOT be accepted. We're okay with corrections to color, contrast, sharpness... but once you start superimposing your dog on a background of an Autumn park with beautiful fall colors, that's where we draw the line.







The Admin/Mods reserve the right to NOT accept any image that is determined to violate the spirit of this rule.

**** Deadline for submissions is Sunday October 27 at 11:59pm EST. All images submitted after this deadline will NOT be accepted. *** 
*
Deadline for voting will be October 31 (though this may be extended by a day or two if we don't get enough votes in).

*Prize:
*
We will be giving a gift card to the winner in a dollar amount that we have not determined yet (but we promise to make it worth your while).

Please submit your images in THIS THREAD.

All the best to everyone!!!


----------



## Tuss

Gemma


----------



## whimsy

Miss Whimsy..


----------



## Suzi

Well I don't think I can top the first two  How can you get any better than those? I only have one fall picture so I'll wait to see if I can catch anything as nice as those.


----------



## wildhilda

Gemma's picture is great and I think, too, we cannot top this.

Hilda with her most favorite toy (a blue natural rubber bone, that can swim as well) on one of our autaumn walks:


----------



## Tuss

How is it that Whimsy always has looks so impecibly groomed! And Hilda has the most beautiful playful eyes! So sweet!


----------



## Administrator

Bumperoo...


----------



## jabojenny

Suzi said:


> Well I don't think I can top the first two  How can you get any better than those?





Tuss said:


> How is it that Whimsy always has looks so impecibly groomed! And Hilda has the most beautiful playful eyes! So sweet!


Totally agree!


----------



## Laurief

This is my sleeping sweetie Aisling!!
There is a pumpkin on her sweater!


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Here is Sir Chester...
(BTW, how do you vote? Do you Submit Great Photo?)


----------



## Pucks104

Great pics everyone! I need to get Leo out and see if I can capture an Aurumn picture!


----------



## shazartist

This is my contribution.
Last week we took my grandson to the railways station 5 min drive away. Havana is usually in her crate but my grandson held her.
I am not sure if this sour face was because he had gone home or that she did not like sitting on the seat. What ever, it was too cute not to catch.


----------



## WestCoastHavanese

*Steve-Three Week Old Puppy*

This is Steve, our 3 week old puppy!


----------



## WestCoastHavanese

These are our proud mom and dad:


----------



## WestCoastHavanese

This is Midnight:


----------



## Targaryen

My baby Tyrion


----------



## Ruthiec

Great photos all' but I think Ruth's / Chester's is brilliant 

It's spring here so no autumn photos of Charlie.


----------



## DharmaTheWonderDog

This is my submission:


----------



## DharmaTheWonderDog

Attempt #2...


----------



## Tuss

DharmaTheWonderDog said:


> Attempt #2...


Dharma wonderdog, that's a really cool photo, though i really hope the car wasn't moving. I'm terrified seeing dogs hanging out windows.


----------



## whimsy

Great pictures!!


----------



## Fbonilla94

*Oso 10 week old puppy*

First post hope you guys like.


----------



## shazartist

So cute, I love the sable around, a real cutie


----------



## Suzi

I'm late but I have two pictures.


----------



## tra_po

Laurief said:


> This is my sleeping sweetie Aisling!!
> There is a pumpkin on her sweater!


This is the sweetest picture ever.


----------



## Ruth4Havs

tra_po said:


> This is the sweetest picture ever.


And where is Ludo???


----------



## Administrator

Voting has begun and will close on November 5.


----------



## Ruth4Havs

what about Targaryen?


----------



## misstray

Seems like several photos aren't included in the poll. I can see why a couple of them aren't (2nd picture for one, and posted after deadline for another), but there are 3 photos I can't figure out why would not be accepted.


----------



## Ruth4Havs

and what about me? (i know i wouldn't vote for myself)


----------



## Suzi

I cant vote yet because we are missing the one I want to vote for. Chester he really has a great picture! So put my vote on Chester.


----------



## Administrator

Hey folks,

Can you let me know which post # I missed? I'm fairly sure I posted everyone's picture that entered in on time and within the confines of the rules.


----------



## Ruth4Havs

#5 wildhilda #10 Ruth4Havs #16 Targaryen


----------



## Administrator

Ok I have added them in. I apologize for not including them in the original poll. For some reason, I cannot see the pictures of the dogs in each of these posts. I've checked with multiple browsers and usernames. However, it appears that you guys can see them so that's what matters.


----------



## gelbergirl

Oh wow these are all terrific, major photo satisfaction !


----------



## Jillbean62

All so cute! Love them! Question to all~how do I post a "new message" on the forum? I can't seem to find the spot! Thanks!


----------



## davetgabby

did I miss something , who's the winner ?


----------



## Suzi

whimsy said:


> Miss Whimsy..


 I think our beautiful Whimsy won. She had the most votes. Way to go Whimsy!:cheer2::clap2::first:


----------



## whimsy

Whimsy is ticked that she won! Thanks for your votes


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Congratulations Whimsy and Evelyn!!!:clap2::first: that was an awesome picture


----------



## davetgabby

Where's the announcement?


----------



## whimsy

I don't know about an official announcement Dave, but I was notified by e-mail that Whimsy won. She thanks everyone who voted for her!


----------



## davetgabby

Yeah Yungster said there was supposed to be an announcement by the mods. Congrats Evelyn, and mega woofs to Whimsy


----------



## sandypaws

Congratulations to Whimsy. She is so beautiful and so girly looking. Glad she won.


----------



## Lalla

Only just caught up with all of this, late as usual!! Congratulations, Whimsy and Evelyn!!!


----------



## Miss Rosa

*Indoor dog toilet so easy to train your dog to use.*

Rosa Piddle Place review:
I recently rescued a cute little dog, named Miss Rosa, who is less than a year-old. She needed to be potty trained and I am tired of having to use newspapers or pet pads. While I am away for long periods of time or at work I disliked coming home to a smelly house and a big mess. I was looking for an indoor dog toilet that is easy-to-use and inexpensive. 
My friend told me about a wonderful product that would be perfect for my little Rosa. It is the Piddle Placehttp://piddleplace.com indoor dog toilet and she loves it. It did not take my doggy very long to learn how to use it! She and I still have time to go the dog park where she loves to run and play. I am very happy that I do not have to use pet pads any more. Sometimes Rosa would chew and tear up the pads and that is a disaster. I just follow the directions on the indoor dog toilet, the Piddle Place. It is so convenient for my Rosa to use and quickly is cleaned up with NO ODORS!! Now while I am away I come home to a very happy doggy. She likes using her own little indoor dog toilet.


----------



## Miss Rosa

*Best housebreaking option for Ms Rosa*

:attention:


Miss Rosa said:


> Rosa Piddle Place review:
> I recently rescued a cute little dog, named Miss Rosa, who is less than a year-old. She needed to be potty trained and I am tired of having to use newspapers or pet pads. While I am away for long periods of time or at work I disliked coming home to a smelly house and a big mess. I was looking for an indoor dog toilet that is easy-to-use and inexpensive.
> My friend told me about a wonderful product that would be perfect for my little Rosa. It is the Piddle Placehttp://piddleplace.com indoor dog toilet and she loves it. It did not take my doggy very long to learn how to use it! She and I still have time to go the dog park where she loves to run and play. I am very happy that I do not have to use pet pads any more. Sometimes Rosa would chew and tear up the pads and that is a disaster. I just follow the directions on the indoor dog toilet, the Piddle Place. It is so convenient for my Rosa to use and quickly is cleaned up with NO ODORS!! Now while I am away I come home to a very happy doggy. She likes using her own little indoor dog toilet.


----------



## Cuddles

Miss Rosa said:


> Rosa Piddle Place review:
> I recently rescued a cute little dog, named Miss Rosa, who is less than a year-old. She needed to be potty trained and I am tired of having to use newspapers or pet pads. While I am away for long periods of time or at work I disliked coming home to a smelly house and a big mess. I was looking for an indoor dog toilet that is easy-to-use and inexpensive.
> My friend told me about a wonderful product that would be perfect for my little Rosa. It is the Piddle Placehttp://piddleplace.com indoor dog toilet and she loves it. It did not take my doggy very long to learn how to use it! She and I still have time to go the dog park where she loves to run and play. I am very happy that I do not have to use pet pads any more. Sometimes Rosa would chew and tear up the pads and that is a disaster. I just follow the directions on the indoor dog toilet, the Piddle Place. It is so convenient for my Rosa to use and quickly is cleaned up with NO ODORS!! Now while I am away I come home to a very happy doggy. She likes using her own little indoor dog toilet.


Thank you Ms Rosa, we love ours as well! I work in an animal shelter on weekends, and found the number one reason for abandoning a dog was housebreaking issues. Sharing the options like this help to find homes for them little dogs.


----------



## Cuddles

davetgabby said:


> Where's the announcement?


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Miss Rosa

I agree about getting rid of a dog because of poor training, this is how we found our Miss Rosa. She loves her walks with me around the neighborhood and runs at the park. She is using the indoor dog toilet while I am at work and I was so glad to have chosen the product. I looked at many different ones and found this indoor dog toilet the one for my Miss Rosa. 
thanks again!!!! Happy Valentine's Day everyone. Make sure you DO NOT give your dogs any chocolate. It is very bad for them.


----------



## MarinaGirl

:focus: Miss Rosa - this is a thread about cute photos taken of Havanese in the fall, not one to market puppy litter boxes.


----------



## SJ1998

MarinaGirl said:


> :focus: Miss Rosa - this is a thread about cute photos taken of Havanese in the fall, not one to market puppy litter boxes.


I noticed that too. There are so many posts on this forum about piddle place if I see one more I just might piddle myself.


----------



## Lalla

SJ1998 said:


> I noticed that too. There are so many posts on this forum about piddle place if I see one more I just might piddle myself.


Nicely put, SJ1998!!! Made me laugh out loud (much needed in the course of a stressful day).


----------



## krandall

SJ1998 said:


> I noticed that too. There are so many posts on this forum about piddle place if I see one more I just might piddle myself.


Me too. If I HAD been interested in the product, I would have been turned off by these shenanigans.


----------



## Lalla

It's a subtle thing, but there's a difference between wild enthusiasm for a product that one just loves and wants to share, and a sort of insistence that looks more like promotion of the product....I'm sure no offence was intended, and that none of the Piddlers has shares in the Place, but perhaps it's a good lesson to be a little careful in how we wax enthusiastic?!


----------



## krandall

Lalla said:


> It's a subtle thing, but there's a difference between wild enthusiasm for a product that one just loves and wants to share, and a sort of insistence that looks more like promotion of the product....I'm sure no offence was intended, and that none of the Piddlers has shares in the Place, but perhaps it's a good lesson to be a little careful in how we wax enthusiastic?!


I wish I WAS convinced that "Cuddles" and "Miss Rosa" are not financially involved in the Piddle Place. But I'm not. I'm not even TOTALLY convinced they are two separate people. I have ALMOST reported them as spam.

If they truly are real people with real Havanese, I hope they get the message and just participate with the rest of us and stop with all the potty hype.


----------



## Lalla

krandall said:


> I wish I WAS convinced that "Cuddles" and "Miss Rosa" are not financially involved in the Piddle Place. But I'm not. I'm not even TOTALLY convinced they are two separate people. I have ALMOST reported them as spam.
> 
> If they truly are real people with real Havanese, I hope they get the message and just participate with the rest of us and stop with all the potty hype.


I suspect your instincts are really good, Karen - you've been involved with the forum for a long time and I expect your experience will be pretty sound on such matters; I was trying to be neutral, but can entirely see that you might well be right. Goodness, if so, what lengths people go to!!


----------



## MarinaGirl

I sent a PM to one of the moderators a couple of weeks ago about these same concerns, but never heard back from them. When people post comments but never mention anything about their dog, such as type/color/name/age/habits/pics, or any other details, and yet they constantly include links to one specific product they think is the best, then I'm suspicious. 

But back to what really matters - how adorable all of these fall photos were! I need to stop taking pics of Emmie with an iPhone and use a real camera so I can capture special pics like the ones we all voted on in this photo contest.  

-Jeanne-


----------



## Miss Rosa

I'm tired of your accusations. Miss rosa is a happy little girl and has been Enjoying her life with us . She loves playing with her toys and fetches them. She wags her tail when I come home from wherever I have been. Gives me those little kisses and we take our walk s together. When I sit down she's right there on my lap. Hope everyone is enjoying spring with their babies! Easter is coming soon remember to never give chocolate to our dogs !!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

